# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.7.1

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.7.1 - Qualcomm APQ8064 and MSM8225 with eMMC added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.1 is out! 
Added support for Qualcomm APQ8064 and Qualcomm MSM8225 CPUs with eMMC storage;
also added support for LG E970, Samsung GT-S7530, Samsung SGH-T749, ZTE V889F (Model A2)!   Medusa Box v1.7.1 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  LG E970 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung GT-S7530 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SGH-T749 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).ZTE V889F (Model A2) - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Added support for Qualcomm APQ8064 CPU with eMMC storage.
- Added support for Qualcomm MSM8225 CPU with eMMC storage.
- Repair and Full Flash files are uploaded to the Support Area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.  
We continue our hard work on adding new CPUs and mobile devices to the list of supported,
so stay tuned and follow the news, 'cause it's going to get hot! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سحرالقمر

بارك الله فيك

----------

